# Quicken ShareAnalyzer - not what it appears



## Margo (23 July 2009)

Hi All

I recently posted about software, in fact tried heaps of trial versions of different ones. I decided to buy Quicken Share Analyser v3. To anyone else considering this software:

Do Not Buy it.

Download the Hubb Investor instead. Why? because thats what it is. There isn't anything even hiding it. Quicken SA connects to Hubb server, creates a database called 'HUBBDATA". I had both open on my monitors and just looked in disbelief.

Quicken took a FREE program and added - a title and a price tag. they didn't even change the icons or colours. So don't waste your money as I have mine.

Surely, this classifies as fraud of some sort.

still sad 

Margo


----------



## supermatt (29 July 2009)

speaking of which..... is anyone using the hubb severs for their metastock? I tried to set up a metastock database in hubb but there is no metastock format like they said there is in the user manual? any tips?


----------



## Aussiest (29 July 2009)

Margo said:


> Surely, this classifies as fraud of some sort.
> 
> still sad
> 
> Margo




Thanks for the heads up Margo. How much did it set you back? I wonder if Hubb knows that Quicken is using it's format?


----------

